# Project *own3d*



## overclocking101 (Oct 14, 2009)

ok so I have had a rocketfish for some time now and always wanted to mod it. when i first got it i painted the inside red and kind of like the look of it so the color theme is going to be red/black 

forgot to take pics at some pionts during the mod but got as much as i could. the mod still isnt complete but its nearing complettion.  pics will be up as soon as i get done with image shack uploading!

this is what the inside looked like before anything. no need for me to post one of the outside as we all know what the rocketfish looks like from the outside.






and after the paint and a few holes drilled:











a bit more modding 775 backplate acees hole cable management holes and taking out the flat pieces that seperated the 5 1/4 bays:










my first switch installed for the cathodes (still need one more installed for the 2nd kit:







The OCZ XTC memory cooler painted and sleeved:







the raditors. 2X PA 120.3, HW labs Black ice extreme 480 and HW labs Black ice extreme 320:





more coming guys and gals!

**EDIT**
LOL I almost forgot! the system config:
CPU: Intel E8400 E0 1.2500VID  (dont be confused will run stock at 1.11V)
Board: Asus Maximus Formula SE/ Rampage formula bios (Hope to upgrade to rampage extreme soon)
Ram: 8GB DDR2 800 2X2GB Crucial Tracer Reds (for the black/red theme) 2X2GB Crucial Ballistix 4-4-4-12-2t 2V will run 1200mhz all day long
GPU: 2XHD4870 512MB HIS/Powercolor (really want either 2XHD4890 for a good price or 2XHD5770/5850)
PSU: Ultra X3 1000W Fully modular single 90A 12V rail Sleaving?? maybe idk or upgrade for enermax 1000W+
HDD: WD 500GB 64BIT os drive WD 250GB 32BIT os drive (need a raptor/veloci or SSD!!!)
OPTI: 2X SATA Lightscribe ghosted 
Cooling: Liquid all the way around
O/S: Win7 64/Win7 32


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like a lot of nice gear man, I'll be watching


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 14, 2009)

Crazy amount of rads, you cooling a car?

Where you going to fit them all?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 15, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> Crazy amount of rads, you cooling a car?
> 
> Where you going to fit them all?



Yeah my thoughts exactly, how many internal and how many external?  And what all are you cooling?

Plus what pump/pumps are you using?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

Subbed, glad to see a fellow Rocketfish owner (I have one, but I'm currently not using it, too big)


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 16, 2009)

well the GTX480 will go along the top with 3 fans cooling it, a pa 120 on the back and the other two will be in a water keg type setup. land D5 and mcp 355's with xspc tops


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 22, 2009)

ok here is the hardware and a mock up:



















waiting on EK to get me my accelerator plates for my ek supreme and my ek supreme copper top before much more progress can be made. i did mod a window in and will post a pic of it asap


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 30, 2009)

OK some progress!!!! EK copper top came in but Eddy forgot my accelerator plates!!! OH noes!!! no harm no foul he's sending me them seperate now i guess he forgot them??? window mod pictured my custon Lian Li fan controller and thermal probes sleeved!!! w00t! close to completion!!!!


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Bump comments?


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 5, 2009)

ok so thanks guys??


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2009)

We've seen those parts, now put it all together!!


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 5, 2009)

getting there. hit a speed bump though. ill post it up asap


----------

